# Spacing pre made coils?



## jfeller2112 (2/8/18)

Hi guys. So I have been buying pre made coils and decided to space them. I used the coils whilst they were tight for about two days but I decided to space them as I read there are some benefits to it. I am now sometimes getting a metal taste when I vape but there is still plenty of juice. Any advice?






Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel (2/8/18)

Those coils look a bit close to the posts is your ohms fluctuating at all? If so you might have a short somewhere.....only reason you'll get a metallic taste imo when the coils short....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (2/8/18)

+1 for what @Daniel has said. Also check if your coils are glowing evenly without any hot spots.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BATMAN (2/8/18)

+1 for what both these gents have just said.

I generally space my prebuilt coils as I find hot spots (especially on the more exotic coils).

Also make sure that your posts are tight and that your cap is not touching against the coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jfeller2112 (2/8/18)

Thank you all for the advice. I decided to 're wick it and while I was at it I adjusted the coils a bit and made sure I was getting even heating. All sorted out now, thank you! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

